# ? About Frogmans boardcut e2e Slingshots



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Has anybody made a review or had experience with the primitive supply e2e slingshot with the nuke tubes? I would like to get one sometime down the road but I wonder if anybody has first hand experience with the boardcut design he has.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

We have a member who bought one and gave it a positive review. I'll see if I can find it.

Here it is.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7785-primitive-supply/?hl=%2Bprimitive+%2Bsupply

If you type "primitive supply" into the search box, you will get 16 other topics on this subject.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Henry :wave:


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

no personel experience but I do know a couple of people who shoot Frogman's forks, They have never had anything bad to say about them but I will say they aren't for everyone...after all they are made to shoot very heavy ammo, with a butterfly draw...the tubes need to be broken in much like the old squares, and it takes a good bit of strength..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like Frogman is banned from the forum?? :question:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

treefork said:


> Looks like Frogman is banned from the forum?? :question:


Yes, he has been banned for quite a long time.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

treefork said:


> Looks like Frogman is banned from the forum?? :question:


Here is a rule about banned member.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=forums&module=extras&section=boardrules


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Madison Parker's laminated board cut slingshots are stout as ever and only meant for hunting and survival. I highly recommend them, but not for everybody. I've recently shot one of his latest model Thuds, and I like it a lot. I own several of his earlier models. You need above average upper body strength to draw and shoot the big tubes, and they have to be broken in. They only shoot large caliber ammo well, such as 5/8 inch steel or 58 cal lead balls. I own and shoot several of Madison's slingshots, but I've replaced the big tubes they came with, with Theraband Black Tubes which are easier for me to draw but still shoot 58 cal lead balls very well. To shoot big tube slingshots properly you must draw the tubes butterfly style twisting the pouch, and instinctively shoot. What Harpersgrace wrote is correct. Lastly, the fit and finish of Madison's slingshots are rough, in keeping with his primitive survival theme, so don't expect a fine finish. happy trails


----------

